# 7up Vancouver B.C.-Country Club Beverages Company Limited.



## Canadacan (Feb 26, 2015)

Well today I sort of hit pay dirt!!!..stopped in at one my favorite shops and found this embossed 28oz...or it may even be a 30oz? 7up bottle.I've never come across this size in all my years so I decided to take it home....one day maybe I'll find the label to go with it.It is a Dominion glass bottle from the Red Cliff Alberta plant and is dated 1945.In all honesty I thought I'd find a 7oz ACL 8bubble before I found this gem![] [attachment=7up-2.jpg] [attachment=7up-3.jpg] [attachment=7up-1.jpg]


----------



## dbv1919 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey cool bottle, I don't see a dot after the 5 sure it isn't a 1935?


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 26, 2015)

dbv1919 said:
			
		

> Hey cool bottle, I don't see a dot after the 5 sure it isn't a 1935?


Thanks!...I wish it was but Dominion glass did not use date codes prior to about 1940...there is a dot at the base of the diamond..a little bit fused to it, but that denotes plant location. I did not realize they were embossing on the neck that late?


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah that's a great U7P aka 7UP bottle. I collect 7up's and don't have one like that. Great score.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 26, 2015)

I dug one of those!  Mine's several years earlier, definitely from the thirties.  It has the remains of a label I've never seen before, not a 7Up label, but it's too gone to tell what it is, other than that it says Country Club Beverages on it.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 26, 2015)

I just confirmed it is a 30oz size by comparing with my other bottles, has an overall larger circumference. Was your base embossed?A friend recently found this bottle in the Goodwood, Ont. area....darn Lucky bugger!..an 8 bubble too!.....in NM condition....sigh[]  [attachment=7up em frt - Copy.jpg][attachment=7UP em back - Copy.jpg] [attachment=7up em bot - Copy.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah, mine has the same embossing on the base only without the Dominion date code.  I forget what the numbers are as I don't have it with me right now, but I think there might have been a seven there.  Though that might not mean anything.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 9, 2015)

Yea the 7 could be a mold number? When I was on Vancouver Island in the fall of 2013 I was up Island to a shop called Red Door..I think?...anyways he had a paper label 7up bottle in the and I never really investigated because I had hit major pay dirt on a rare Canadian soda can. I kick myself now![>:]...might have been a Canadian label, probably long gone now.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 29, 2018)

Well I finally nailed down a fully legible 8 buble from Vancouver BC!..dated 1939 (ACL on neck)...I actually got one back in 2016 from Vancouver (embossed neck) dated 1938 but the condition was poor, but I'll post both today anyways.
That was another learning curve figuring out some of these Dominion glass codes from 1938,39,40. On these 1938's this may be the earliest we had ACL's in Canada...I have not come across anything from 1937 yet.

So onto a bit more history about 7up in Vancouver, it would appear that it started in 1933 as per the photo of the fleet with the 7up logos, I can only assume they used paper labels on the 7oz to start, a fellow collector has a 7oz embossed neck with no ACL, he suspects this is one such bottle.
Gray Beverages ended up taking over the 7up bottling operations in Vancouver in 1948, and this has so much cross over because the same building started as Thorpe's, then became Country Club Beverages which started the 7up operations, and finally became 7up(British Columbia) limited owned by Gray Beverages.

I'm still on the hunt for advertising from Vancouver from this early period, and also some bottles from the years prior to 1938, and after 1939 up to 41-42.
The hunt continues!

8 bubble-embossed neck-1938


Here is a better example of the Vancouver embossed, this belongs to a fellow collector.


8 bubble- ACL neck-1939


Country Club Beverages- 1933


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2018)

Great find!  I really wish I'd picked up the one of those I saw in Coombs years ago, I had no idea how rare they are at the time.  Your new one is definitely nicer than the one I saw though.  I still keep an eye out for BC 7-Ups but haven't seen any outside of the province so far.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 30, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Great find!  I really wish I'd picked up the one of those I saw in Coombs years ago, I had no idea how rare they are at the time.  Your new one is definitely nicer than the one I saw though.  I still keep an eye out for BC 7-Ups but haven't seen any outside of the province so far.



Thanks!...ahh yea a regretful thing leaving behind a bottle like that, I'm pretty certain from what I've seen when most 8 bubbles show up it's not the ACL neck version.
Btw...I squeezed in a decent shape Vancouver embossed below my pic.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 30, 2018)

Actually come to think of it the one I saw wasn't the ACL neck version, it was the embossed neck version.  I don't think I've ever seen an ACL neck version in person.


----------



## RCO (Sep 30, 2018)

i always like seeing the old 7 up bottles , don't think I've seen any from this time period from Vancouver before . if you remember my posts , I've mentioned how I found an 8 bubble from Toronto in the wild once before but that was the only time I've ever encounter one and it was in poor condition as it had been outdoors since the 30's 

I'd imagine any of the Canadian 8 bubble bottles would be pretty hard to acquire especially in good condition . can't recall ever seeing any at bottle shows or antique stores here


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2018)

RCO said:


> i always like seeing the old 7 up bottles , don't think I've seen any from this time period from Vancouver before . if you remember my posts , I've mentioned how I found an 8 bubble from Toronto in the wild once before but that was the only time I've ever encounter one and it was in poor condition as it had been outdoors since the 30's
> 
> I'd imagine any of the Canadian 8 bubble bottles would be pretty hard to acquire especially in good condition . can't recall ever seeing any at bottle shows or antique stores here



I'd love to find an 8 bubble in the wild!...just the thrill of dumping your own! Yea you know even online in the last five years I've only seen two, that was a couple of months back but I blew the deal off because the seller would not sell separate from some other bottles and I felt the price was too high, and so my search continues for a replacement embossed neck.
After some reviewing some of other posts on 8 bubbles, it seems the ACL 8 bubble came no earlier than 1938.


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> I'd love to find an 8 bubble in the wild!...just the thrill of dumping your own! Yea you know even online in the last five years I've only seen two, that was a couple of months back but I blew the deal off because the seller would not sell separate from some other bottles and I felt the price was too high, and so my search continues for a replacement embossed neck.
> After some reviewing some of other posts on 8 bubbles, it seems the ACL 8 bubble came no earlier than 1938.




looking thru my old pictures it was the fall of 2012 that I found mine , didn't realise it had been that long ago . the location where I found it , never been able to go back and fully explore the rest of the property . I found it near the road but think there might of been stuff dumped further back ( but never had the nerve to ask the owners to look around or explain to them what I had found there )  , its all wooded . in the 30's there was plans to develop the land and lots were laid out but they never actually built anything , was also a small hotel/lodge nearby . and a small road passed thru the property 


other than Vancouver and Toronto are you aware of there being any other 8 bubble bottles like this from Canada . I'm pretty sure Toronto was the only city bottling 7 up that early in Ontario but unsure about the rest of Canada


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 1, 2018)

RCO...yes I am aware of two other 8 bubbles, the first being from Blackwoods Beverages limited, Winnipeg. Now this bottle is also an ACL neck version, and I have absolutely no doubt they have an embossed version we have not seen yet, and I say that because they were a major hub in Canada for bottling firms, the earliest ad from them I could find was 1936, at which point they would have been using paper labels on the 7oz.


Probably also from 1939, I had seen a photo of the base on this bottle but could not get a year off it.





7up 1936 The Winnipeg Tribune Manitoba Canada Oct 3, 1936



The second bottle hails from Calgary, Alberta and was bottled by Polar Aerated Water Works, it is the embossed neck 8 bubble dated 1938. And again I have no doubt the ACL neck version was made for this firm as well.


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2018)

here is a picture of my Toronto bottle , can see the wording is the same as the others 



its interesting there is other 8 bubble bottles from western Canada , haven't seen the Winnipeg or Calgary bottles . another city that might of been big enough to have one would obviously be Montreal . it comes to mind as one I'd wonder about but I haven't seen one


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 2, 2018)

RCO said:


> here is a picture of my Toronto bottle , can see the wording is the same as the others
> 
> 
> 
> its interesting there is other 8 bubble bottles from western Canada , haven't seen the Winnipeg or Calgary bottles . another city that might of been big enough to have one would obviously be Montreal . it comes to mind as one I'd wonder about but I haven't seen one


Wording is different than my Vancouver ACL neck, and the embossed neck from Polar Aerated Water Works... "YOU LIKE IT" VS "YOU LIKE 7up"


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2018)

You'd really think there should be a Montreal 8-bubble.  I've never seen one but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 5, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> You'd really think there should be a Montreal 8-bubble.  I've never seen one but I'll keep my eyes open.


I know a guy I can ask, oh there has to be one!


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

found a picture online of an 8 bubble 7up bottle from Quebec City . its from a picture taken of the collection of someone who appears to have a lot of quebec 7up bottles, it was posted to the quebec bottle site 




http://www.bouteillesduquebec.com/t857-mes-bouteilles-7up


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

the same poster also claims to have found an 8 bubble from valleyfield quebec , although only posted a picture of the back . either way never seen a 7 up from valleyfield a town outside Montreal


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 8, 2018)

Too bad we can't see the neck on that last bottle! Well I'm 100% confident that there is a Montreal 8 bubble.


----------



## RCO (Oct 9, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Too bad we can't see the neck on that last bottle! Well I'm 100% confident that there is a Montreal 8 bubble.




if they had 7 up that early in Quebec City , surely they had it in Montreal as well .

I don't know why that collector didn't post a picture of the 8 bubbles , if you wanted to prove to everyone you found one from a previously unknown city , you think you'd post a picture 

can tell from the picture its a swim version but impossible to count the bubbles


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 9, 2018)

RCO said:


> if they had 7 up that early in Quebec City , surely they had it in Montreal as well .
> 
> I don't know why that collector didn't post a picture of the 8 bubbles , if you wanted to prove to everyone you found one from a previously unknown city , you think you'd post a picture
> 
> can tell from the picture its a swim version but impossible to count the bubbles



I have no doubt it's an 8 bubble, even though it has the later 'YOU LIKE 7up-7up LIKES YOU'... but the way to tell is the 7up is solid and larger font. But still post more pictures!


----------



## 604Greg (Oct 30, 2019)

Hello fellow collectors, I'm new to this bottle thang but I think I might be hooked. 
The reason I found this forum is because of the large 7up bottle from the Country Club Beverage Company and this was the only place I found any reference to it.


It's hard to see the code but it looks like 3 P. on the left side of the Dominion trademark and a 1 on the right side. Does that sound right and what does this tell me?
I'm guessing most of my finds are common bottles but I'll post photos anyway - should I post those in the "New to the Collection" thread?
Thanks for your time.
Greg


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 30, 2019)

604Greg said:


> Hello fellow collectors, I'm new to this bottle thang but I think I might be hooked.
> The reason I found this forum is because of the large 7up bottle from the Country Club Beverage Company and this was the only place I found any reference to it.
> 
> 
> ...


Greg welcome to the forum!...glad you found this thread, are you from the Vancouver region?..I'm in Mission B.C. 
So because your new to collecting and some or most of your bottles are new to you it fine to post in the "New to the Collection'" thread. Or like you have done here is also ok when you find a suitable thread to post in.
I post a lot of BC stuff so if click my name and go to the left side and click 'find latest started threads' it will list all my posts. 

Now about the bottle, some time they are a little jumbled. What looks like a P is actually an F and the one is the year, these known as letter codes used from about 1940-41 up to 1953.
A=Jan/Feb
B=Mar/Apr
C=May/June
D=July/Aug
E=Sept/Oct
F=Nov/Dec

I have to assume it's 1941, because Country Club operated from about 1931-1947, it gets a little complicated because in 1944 7up BC limited is also listed at the same address, they became or were one in the same.
Having said that, it's still possible that date code is from 1951.

Well I hope this helps a little!
Cheers!

Ivan


----------



## 604Greg (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for the great feedback Ivan. I'm in Lynn Valley, North Vancouver, and most of my bottles are from this era so I almost feel like I'll wait until I get better quality (older) bottles to post or like you said, if I find a thread talking about a similar bottle then I'll add my two bits there. For now it's mostly Milk of Magnesia, slick medicines, cobalts, and larger beer or whatever came in these nice blue bottles - maybe you can recognize these. Also a couple "Federal Law prohibits the sale/reuse of this bottle...".

  
Ok enough photos as I'm getting off track of this thread.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2019)

604Greg said:


> Thanks for the great feedback Ivan. I'm in Lynn Valley, North Vancouver, and most of my bottles are from this era so I almost feel like I'll wait until I get better quality (older) bottles to post or like you said, if I find a thread talking about a similar bottle then I'll add my two bits there. For now it's mostly Milk of Magnesia, slick medicines, cobalts, and larger beer or whatever came in these nice blue bottles - maybe you can recognize these. Also a couple "Federal Law prohibits the sale/reuse of this bottle...".
> 
> Ok enough photos as I'm getting off track of this thread.



Well those bottles are out of my realm..lol, but they would be suited to post in one of the top four catagories 'Was it before 1900?"... or "Was it after 1900?" ...or "Digging and finding"..."New to the collection"

cheers!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 31, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Greg!  I know those blue bottles, at least the two on the right.  They're Japenese alcohol bottles, not sure exactly what beverage they contained.  I know they're sometimes referred to as sake bottles.  Fairly common finds in BC, yours are fairly late examples since they're ABM.  They likely date to just before the war, or maybe even after if your area had a Japanese population that remained after the internment.
Is your 7Up bottle embossed on the neck?  I didn't think that they were still using those bottles in 1941 but I'm also not sure when they stopped and switched to fully ACL bottles.


----------



## 604Greg (Oct 31, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Welcome to the forum Greg!  I know those blue bottles, at least the two on the right.  They're Japenese alcohol bottles, not sure exactly what beverage they contained.  I know they're sometimes referred to as sake bottles.  Fairly common finds in BC, yours are fairly late examples since they're ABM.  They likely date to just before the war, or maybe even after if your area had a Japanese population that remained after the internment.
> Is your 7Up bottle embossed on the neck?  I didn't think that they were still using those bottles in 1941 but I'm also not sure when they stopped and switched to fully ACL bottles.



Thanks for the welcoming and thanks for identifying those bottles. I'd also found an amber in the same size that had Japanese embossed on the neck. As for the 7Up, yes it has embossing and looks identical to the one Canadacan posted to start this thread.


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 31, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Welcome to the forum Greg!  I know those blue bottles, at least the two on the right.  They're Japenese alcohol bottles, not sure exactly what beverage they contained.  I know they're sometimes referred to as sake bottles.  Fairly common finds in BC, yours are fairly late examples since they're ABM.  They likely date to just before the war, or maybe even after if your area had a Japanese population that remained after the internment.
> Is your 7Up bottle embossed on the neck?  I didn't think that they were still using those bottles in 1941 but I'm also not sure when they stopped and switched to fully ACL bottles.



I believe those quarts were used for a while with paper label, probably till 53 when the 'shield' label came out. So how late was that particular bottle used with the 'Country Club Beverages' embossed on the base?..I'm not positive but mine is dated 1945.


----------



## Burkenhill (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi Canadian, I'm from Mission, BC too!
Here are 2 Vancouver bottles I have from Dominion Glass.  Both have some less than usual points to note about them.  

The embossed one with the embossed 7up on the neck is an 8 bubble and on the bottom shows the large 7up in the middle, Dominion Glass logo at the 12 o'clock position, an 8 at the 3 o'clock position, a 5 at 3 o'clock and a 7 at the 9 o'clock position.  The swim lady has 8 bubble floating above her and notably, she only has one foot.  The back label is a 1a from Bill Lockhart identification which dates it 1937-1938.
My apologies for these pictures that are laying down.  They were properly oriented while on my computer.
The second bottle is a 7 bubble on the main shield of the logo but there are 8 bubbles floating up above the swim lady.  For what appears to be a 1944 bottle, I believe it highly unusual for the swim lady to (still) have one 1 foot.  In most cases that had been corrected since about 1940, at least with most other glass manufacturers.  What is particularly unique with this bottle is the back label.  Maybe others on this forum have, but I have never seen the specific words on this label and it is not mentioned anywhere in the extensive investigations and written works by Bill Lockhart.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 13, 2019)

That's a nice BC 8-bubble!  There definitely aren't too many of those floating around, and yours is one of the better condition ones that I've seen.  I have no idea why the Vancouver plant used that other slogan on the back, not sure if any other bottlers used it.  I guess Vanvouver was fairly late on the standardization of labels.  I've definitely seen that one before though, and I think I might even have one myself.


----------



## Canadacan (Nov 13, 2019)

Burkenhill said:


> Hi Canadian, I'm from Mission, BC too!
> Here are 2 Vancouver bottles I have from Dominion Glass.  Both have some less than usual points to note about them.
> 
> The embossed one with the embossed 7up on the neck is an 8 bubble and on the bottom shows the large 7up in the middle, Dominion Glass logo at the 12 o'clock position, an 8 at the 3 o'clock position, a 5 at 3 o'clock and a 7 at the 9 o'clock position.  The swim lady has 8 bubble floating above her and notably, she only has one foot.  The back label is a 1a from Bill Lockhart identification which dates it 1937-1938.My apologies for these pictures that are laying down.  They were properly oriented while on my computer.
> The second bottle is a 7 bubble on the main shield of the logo but there are 8 bubbles floating up above the swim lady.  For what appears to be a 1944 bottle, I believe it highly unusual for the swim lady to (still) have one 1 foot.  In most cases that had been corrected since about 1940, at least with most other glass manufacturers.  What is particularly unique with this bottle is the back label.  Maybe others on this forum have, but I have never seen the specific words on this label and it is not mentioned anywhere in the extensive investigations and written works by Bill Lockhart.



Hi great to meet a local collector! 
So as far as I know any bottles up to about 1937-38 were paper labeled. Still to date the earliest we have seen for an 8 bubble that was dateable is 1938, with those the first number to the left of the Dominion mark is the month code, so you will find bottles with numbers 1-12...my bottle has 5 so that would be May. The letter code came in around 1940.

I have a single foot clearly dated 1946, and also one I'm 99% positive is dated Jan/Feb 1947, it has the letter code A.. Then in 1947 the change occurred with the double foot and they dropped the 'sip it slowly' slogan, my example is dated March/April 1947. The earliest one I have with the 'sip it slowly' slogan is from May/June 1942, I have no bottles from 1940 or 41.
I have also seen this slogan on a Calgary 7up, and as well a no city marked from Consumers glass and one from Soo Falls. I'm sure there are many more out there, you just need to see the bottles dated between 1942-47.

One of our members here and a friend of mine really has his eye on the ball with these transition dates. Bill Lockhart's articles are superb!...but they mainly focus on USA bottles which is why you did not see the slogan mentioned. Another interesting thing is the fact the 8 bubbles ran as late 1946 in some US states.


----------



## tsims (Dec 29, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> Well today I sort of hit pay dirt!!!..stopped in at one my favorite shops and found this embossed 28oz...or it may even be a 30oz? 7up bottle.I've never come across this size in all my years so I decided to take it home....one day maybe I'll find the label to go with it.It is a Dominion glass bottle from the Red Cliff Alberta plant and is dated 1945.In all honesty I thought I'd find a 7oz ACL 8bubble before I found this gem![] [attachment=7up-2.jpg] [attachment=7up-3.jpg] [attachment=7up-1.jpg]


----------



## tsims (Dec 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a nice BC 8-bubble!  There definitely aren't too many of those floating around, and yours is one of the better condition ones that I've seen.  I have no idea why the Vancouver plant used that other slogan on the back, not sure if any other bottlers used it.  I guess Vanvouver was fairly late on the standardization of labels.  I've definitely seen that one before though, and I think I might even have one myself.





Canadacan said:


> Well today I sort of hit pay dirt!!!..stopped in at one my favorite shops and found this embossed 28oz...or it may even be a 30oz? 7up bottle.I've never come across this size in all my years so I decided to take it home....one day maybe I'll find the label to go with it.It is a Dominion glass bottle from the Red Cliff Alberta plant and is dated 1945.In all honesty I thought I'd find a 7oz ACL 8bubble before I found this gem![] [attachment=7up-2.jpg] [attachment=7up-3.jpg] [attachment=7up-1.jpg]



So i got lucky and found 4 of these large u7P bottles today under an old, old house. They are in good shape, no chips just dirty inside (where's my bottle brush) mine are exactly the same but instead of a 6 with an under score mine has a 5. Any idea what the value might be on these bottles? I don't need 4 of these big boys.


----------



## tsims (Dec 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Great find!  I really wish I'd picked up the one of those I saw in Coombs years ago, I had no idea how rare they are at the time.  Your new one is definitely nicer than the one I saw though.  I still keep an eye out for BC 7-Ups but haven't seen any outside of the province so far.



I have 2 of the 7oz Seven up bottles that say bottled In Nanaimo, didn't realize until i saw this post and went and had a look. Bottled in BC 7ups aren't that popular i take it?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 30, 2020)

tsims said:


> So i got lucky and found 4 of these large u7P bottles today under an old, old house. They are in good shape, no chips just dirty inside (where's my bottle brush) mine are exactly the same but instead of a 6 with an under score mine has a 5. Any idea what the value might be on these bottles? I don't need 4 of these big boys.


Awesome!... I think the value should be in the 15-30 range...might be tough to get 30 because they have no labels.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 30, 2020)

tsims said:


> I have 2 of the 7oz Seven up bottles that say bottled In Nanaimo, didn't realize until i saw this post and went and had a look. Bottled in BC 7ups aren't that popular i take it?


No they over all are very common, it's the early ACL 8 bubbles that are not.


----------



## tsims (Jan 1, 2021)

iggyworf said:


> Yeah that's a great U7P aka 7UP bottle. I collect 7up's and don't have one like that. Great score.


I just acquired 4 of these bottles if you are interested in one, just not sure how viable to ship from Canada to Michigan.


----------



## tsims (Jan 1, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Awesome!... I think the value should be in the 15-30 range...might be tough to get 30 because they have no labels.


Thank you, appreciate your feedback


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

tsims said:


> Thank you, appreciate your feedback


----------



## tsims (Jan 2, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> No they over all are very common, it's the early ACL 8 bubbles that are not.


Saw an 8 bubble on ebay today they were asking 29 USD


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 2, 2021)

tsims said:


> Saw an 8 bubble on ebay today they were asking 29 USD


Where was it from?  Could be a decent deal depending on condition and city.


----------



## tsims (Jan 5, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Well today I sort of hit pay dirt!!!..stopped in at one my favorite shops and found this embossed 28oz...or it may even be a 30oz? 7up bottle.I've never come across this size in all my years so I decided to take it home....one day maybe I'll find the label to go with it.It is a Dominion glass bottle from the Red Cliff Alberta plant and is dated 1945.In all honesty I thought I'd find a 7oz ACL 8bubble before I found this gem![] [attachment=7up-2.jpg] [attachment=7up-3.jpg] [attachment=7up-1.jpg]


Would you mind me asking what you paid for this bottle at the store? I have 4 of them i just came in to possession of and thinking of selling all but one likely.


----------



## tsims (May 12, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> Well today I sort of hit pay dirt!!!..stopped in at one my favorite shops and found this embossed 28oz...or it may even be a 30oz? 7up bottle.I've never come across this size in all my years so I decided to take it home....one day maybe I'll find the label to go with it.It is a Dominion glass bottle from the Red Cliff Alberta plant and is dated 1945.In all honesty I thought I'd find a 7oz ACL 8bubble before I found this gem![] [attachment=7up-2.jpg] [attachment=7up-3.jpg] [attachment=7up-1.jpg]


Hi, If you ever run across the labels let me know please, I have 4 of these bottles as well from Country Club beverages U7P embossed neck. There were found under an OLD house on a property.


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Oct 2, 2022)

Canadacan said:


> Hi great to meet a local collector!
> So as far as I know any bottles up to about 1937-38 were paper labeled. Still to date the earliest we have seen for an 8 bubble that was dateable is 1938, with those the first number to the left of the Dominion mark is the month code, so you will find bottles with numbers 1-12...my bottle has 5 so that would be May. The letter code came in around 1940.
> 
> I have a single foot clearly dated 1946, and also one I'm 99% positive is dated Jan/Feb 1947, it has the letter code A.. Then in 1947 the change occurred with the double foot and they dropped the 'sip it slowly' slogan, my example is dated March/April 1947. The earliest one I have with the 'sip it slowly' slogan is from May/June 1942, I have no bottles from 1940 or 41.
> ...


Yes, what Canadacan said.  There were 8 bubbles above the one legged swimgirl through 1946.  In 1947, when ingredients were added to the labelling, the number was reduced to 7, the girl was given two feet, and she was also made a bit more shapely and her head leaned back more.  With the exception of Quebec, the labelling changes appear to been fairly consistent across Canada.  There was the change from 8 bubble to 7 bubble approx 1942, ingredients added in 1947, Lithium removed from ingredients in 1949 and the cursive Fresh Up changed to stylized printing (and front script changed to Trade Mark Reg'd), in 1954 the shield label was introduced and Fresh up was now written out on the back in jumbled block letters, and finally in 1960 the switch was made to all lower case "fresh up".  Bill Lockhart's research does not touch on Canadian bottles to any great extent.  While there were 4 different variations of the Fresh up script from 1942 to 1969 on Canadian bottles, in the US it remained pretty much the same over the entire run.


----------

